
When business culture eats cyber security for breakfast - Infospectives
http://infospectives.co.uk/2015/07/30/when-business-culture-eats-cybersecurity-for-breakfast-part-one/
======
Infospectives
Part 1 of 4 longer posts written last year, but recently highlighted as
equally relevant now. Outs layered corporate blockages to maturing security
(a.k.a why security's STILL crap despite huge spend in many firms).

